# Farmhouse for Rent



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know anything about it. But, I noticed a farmhouse that is for rent. Looks like it may be a 2 or 3 bedroom. It looks to me like the farmer built a new house close by and is renting the farmhouse. I'll post some pics in a bit. 

If anyone is interested, contact me and I will give you the phone number. It doesn't have much, if any, ground with it, but I'm sure the renter could have chickens and such. It is at least a place where someone new can see if they like the area before looking to buy. It's also close to us so, we would be available to help new homesteaders with advice and such.....


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

It didn't last long. lol They rented it within the week.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I can see why, its charming. as are the neighbors


----------

